# J'en ai plein les bottes de Mail



## blaco (6 Juillet 2007)

Oui, ça commence à bien faire, je travaille dans le prépresse, donc mes clients doivent recevoir des courriels sans trop de fautes!    
Mais malgré les conseils glanés sur ce forum,   rien n'y fait, même en changeant l'encodage, certains clients se posent la question s'ils ont demandé le bon à tirer au japon    , la plpart des textes étant illisibles.
C'est clair que pour 95% de clients ça joue, mais pour le reste, rien à faire  
Je suis repassé à Entourage, bien malgré moi, car il est indéniable que Mail est un très bon logiciel, mais ce problème me pose de sacrés problèmes. :hein:  :mouais: 
A quand une version "normale" toutes plateformes sans se soucier de qui va le recevoir


----------



## fanougym (6 Juillet 2007)

Je plussoie, c'est extrêmement énervant cet encodage de cochon ... 

Ces mails foireux sont autant d'arguments négatifs à propos des mac, que certains pécéistes te balancent régulièrement  dans la figure ...

Après avoir mis la police times par défaut et en changeant systématiquement l'encodage avant l'envoi, le problème n'est pas complètement résolu ... pénible, quoi.

bon, et mon petit doigt me dit que ce soucis ne sera pas résolu avec mail sur Léopard ... dommage !


----------



## tchico (6 Juillet 2007)

Hé bien, j'ai toujours sélectionné encodage occidental windows latin 1 pour les utilsateurs outlook
et pas de problème !!
:mouais: 

Ils peuvent également de leur coté changer le format d'encodage


----------



## Alycastre (6 Juillet 2007)

Je me sers de Mail depuis toujours et j'envoie des courriers "commerciaux" sur la planète entière, tous les jours et .... jamais de problème d'encodage, chez tous ces gens qui sont plus que majoritairement sur PC ....


----------



## divoli (6 Juillet 2007)

Je ne voudrais pas lancer de polémique ni lancer des torpilles, mais as-tu essayé Thunderbird ?

Je sais que tu es loin d'être le seul à avoir ces problème d'encodage avec Mail.

J'ai eu l'occasion d'utiliser Mail et Entourage, et TB est le seul qui me donne toute satisfaction.


----------



## naas (7 Juillet 2007)

ou gmail !


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2007)

naas a dit:


> ou gmail !


gmail est un webmail et reste neutre concernant les erreurs d'encodages des logiciels de messagerie
ca ne résoud pas les problèmes que certains rencontrent via leurs messageries

( sauf gerer en ligne , mais ce n'est pas du tout le sujet)


----------



## blaco (7 Juillet 2007)

Merci Divoli, je vais essayer Thunderbird, car j'ai plus de 10 adresses différentes à gérer.
Et pour ma part, je considère que c'est à celui qui envoie quelque chose de s'adapter, pas à celui qui le reçoit


----------



## blaco (7 Juillet 2007)

On ne peut pas importer ses comptes et messages depuis Thunderbird ?


----------



## Alycastre (7 Juillet 2007)

blaco a dit:


> Et pour ma part, je consid&#232;re que c'est &#224; celui qui envoie quelque chose de s'adapter, pas &#224; celui qui le re&#231;oit



?????????? Pas tr&#232;s net tout cela !
Si celui qui re&#231;oit est une tanche , tu peux toujours te brosser .... 
 Que tu sois bon ou pas, cela changera quoi ?


----------



## BernardRey (7 Juillet 2007)

blaco a dit:


> On ne peut pas importer ses comptes et messages depuis Thunderbird ?


Le principal défaut de Thunderbird (Divoli l'aura oublié dans son enthousiasme ) c'est qu'il est très mal intégré à Mac OS X. Pas de synchro de contacts, pas de recherche Spotlight, entre autres. 

Pas d'import non plus, donc, mais tu peux ruser en utilisant le format MBOX : dans Entourage, tu peux faire glisser des dossiers vers le bureau, ce qui crée des archives MBOX. Ça tombe bien, c'est un standard également utilisé par Thunderbird et tu peux donc glisser ces archives dans le bon dossier pour retrouver ensuite les messages dans Thunderbird (voir dans ~/Bibliothèque/Thunderbird/Profiles). Mais évidemment pour les comptes, règles, etc. il te faut tout refaire???


----------



## blaco (7 Juillet 2007)

Oui Alycastre,
Je voulais simplement dire que ce n'est à celui qui reçoit un mail de trouver une solution pour le lire... :rateau: 
Quand je reçois un fichier texte, j'espère que celui qui me l'a envoyé à tout fait pour que je puisse le lire :love: 
Pour Thunderbird, je vais attendre quelque jours, car Entourage me poermet d'envoyer ce que je veux, comme je veux.... :love: 
Dommage, car Mail est vraiment un très bon logiciel que j'aimais utiliser, avec exactement les fonctions que je voulais. :bebe:


----------



## Alycastre (7 Juillet 2007)

Le receveur doit aussi faire le nécessaire pour être sur de pouvoir lire correctement les courriels qu'on lui envoi ....  
Comme je le mentionnais plus haut, je n'ai aucun problème avec Mail, et pourtant j'en use et abuse avec principalement des étrangers, j'encode en "Automatique" et sincèrement je ne pense pas que ce soft soir codé avec "les pieds"   
Cela est intéressant de se pencher sur le problème, et de voir qui a des problèmes de lecture et comment ces mails sont encodés, au départ et à l'arrivée  ....


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2007)

Sans aucunement faire des gueguerres d'OS et de messageries

je dirai que c'est &#224; l'envoyeur de choisir le meilleur format
ET
au destinataire de s'arranger pour  pouvoir lire un max de choses
( et non pas comme c'est trop souvent le cas  ne rien faire et dire que c'est l'envoi qui est naze)

Et y a les cas &#224; part
(Et le Japon en est un)

Pour les envois importants j'utilise la m&#233;hode suivante:
email  avec texte non essentiel
le texte important en PJ  (formats divers mais en PJ)
 ou en PDF


----------



## blaco (7 Juillet 2007)

Comme tu le dis Alycastre, ce qui est bizarre, c'est qu'avec certains ça joue, mais sans faire du tout une guerre des logiciels, mais vu le nombre de personnes qui posent la question sur ce forum, il existe bien un problème du côté de Mail, bien que certains ne veulent pas que cela soit dit  
Ce que je veux dire, c'est que la plupart de ceux qui achètent un Mac (ou un PC) n'ont pas la moindre idée de ce qu'est l'encodage. Il veulent envoyer un courriel. Un point c'est tout :love:  Avec Entourage (ou autre que Mail), tu n'a pas à réfléchir de l'encodage, des pièces jointes compatibles avec un PC et j'en passe. Tu fais ton message et tu l'envoie. Et ça joue à 100%. :love: 
Avec Mail, il faut réfléchir, penser que peut-être ou peut-être pas celui qui va recevoir mon courriel va pouvoir ou pas le lire...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2007)

je suis d'accord avec ce que dit blaco surtout concernant l'utilisateur moyen

@blaco
Mais ind&#233;pendemment des histoires d'encodage 
Tu devrais peut etre revoir ta strat&#233;gie d'envoi professionnel
(surtout en prepresse)

contenu important=> PJ


----------



## divoli (7 Juillet 2007)

BernardRey a raison, j'aurais du avertir. Pas de synchro de contacts, Thunderbird b&#233;n&#233;ficie de son propre carnet d'adresses, de son propre moteur de recherche... Bien s&#251;r il faut cr&#233;er les comptes, red&#233;finir les r&#232;gles, etc... Perso, j'avais du tout reprendre &#224; z&#233;ro.

Il y a un choix &#224; faire.

Peut-&#234;tre que le mieux est que tu en restes &#224; Entourage, bien que perso (je dis bien perso ), je n'ai jamais trouv&#233; cette usine &#224; gaz particuli&#232;rement fiable.


----------



## blaco (7 Juillet 2007)

Que'est-ce que ça veut dire Pascalformac "contenu important=> PJ"


----------



## blaco (7 Juillet 2007)

Merci divoli de tes précisions, mais avec Entourage aussi tu dois aussi utiliser le carnet d'adresse Microchiottes  , ce n'est pas le principal souci, et en une petite heure tu as redéfini tes comptes. Il faudra que je réfléchisse :mouais:


----------



## blaco (7 Juillet 2007)

tchico, tu dit que tu choisi ton encodage en fonction de celui qui va le recevoir. Tu sais comment cette information si tu envoie à quelqu'un que tu ne connais pas   :love:


----------



## BernardRey (7 Juillet 2007)

blaco a dit:


> mais avec Entourage aussi tu dois aussi utiliser le carnet d'adresse Microchiottes


Ben oui, mais d'une part il est plus complet que celui du système, d'autre part il est synchronisé avec celui du système (enfin, Entourage 2004, évidemment) de même que le calendrier avec celui d'iCal. Il n'y a donc pas vraiment de souci de compatibilité ou d'intégration dans OS X au quotidien. Disons que pour ce que j'en fais, je n'ai pas eu à m'en plaindre...


----------



## tchico (7 Juillet 2007)

blaco a dit:


> tchico, tu dit que tu choisi ton encodage en fonction de celui qui va le recevoir. Tu sais comment cette information si tu envoie &#224; quelqu'un que tu ne connais pas   :love:



Je connais mes contacts Mac , no prob
et les autres sont sous Win
Mais &#224; vrai dire, il n'y a que quelques personnes qui m'avaient signal&#233;s ce probl&#232;me sous win
les autres lisaient parfaitement !!

Si je devais envoy&#233; un document important (CV...)
Je l'enverrai en PDF

Je parirais que l'on me demanderait , comment on ouvre un PDF:love:
Heuu... je me trompe   "comment on le cr&#233;e"


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2007)

tu vois blaco 
on est maintenant deux à te conseiller l'envoi de contenu important en PJ et non pas dans le corps de message email
C'est nettement plus sûr et bien plus manipulable pour utilisation ultérieure

t'es pas obligé d'envoyer ca en PDF

Quant à créer un PDF 
c'est facile, et tchico est impatient de filer la manip


----------



## tchico (8 Juillet 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu vois blaco
> on est maintenant deux &#224; te conseiller l'envoi de contenu important en PJ et non pas dans le corps de message email
> C'est nettement plus s&#251;r et bien plus manipulable pour utilisation ult&#233;rieure
> 
> ...



C'est un secret :love:
au fait sur win, on fait comment ?


----------



## blaco (8 Juillet 2007)

Eh les gars, c'est quoi votre PJ    
C'est du javanais pour moi cette abréviation :love:


----------



## Claude.FR.CH (8 Juillet 2007)

Ce sont des pièces jointes


----------



## tchico (8 Juillet 2007)

blaco a dit:


> Eh les gars, c'est quoi votre PJ
> C'est du javanais pour moi cette abréviation :love:


Pièce Jointe 
C'est bête, on crée une discution sur un problème d'encodage
ET voilà un problème avec les abréviations  
A l'ère de l'information, on a bien du mal à dialoguer
Je préfèrais le temps où l'on cotoyais ses voisins de visu


----------



## blaco (8 Juillet 2007)

Ah, comme ça je comprend mieux, mais bien évidement que je met des pièces jointes à mes clients (en pdf ou jpeg). :love: :love: :love: 
Mais pour leur dire le pourquoi du courriel il faut un texte, et c'est celui-là que je souhaite qu'il soit lisible... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2007)

blaco a dit:


> Ah, comme &#231;a je comprend mieux, mais bien &#233;videment que je met des pi&#232;ces jointes &#224; mes clients (en pdf ou jpeg). :love: :love: :love:


ca tu ne l'avais pas indiqu&#233;  
Ni ce que tu as test&#233; , tes choix ( encodage, format  rtf ou texte) ni si tu as essay&#233; les bidouilles pr&#233;sent&#233;es dans divers fils ( dont modif en dur d'un fichier es encodage )

Et par hasard , si dans 95 &#37; des cas ca passe
les 5 % , ce serait pas toujours les m&#234;mes?
 
( je parie)

Je pr&#233;cise, ca ne change rien au probl&#232;me de fond : d&#233;faut  de Mail agacant


----------



## blaco (8 Juillet 2007)

Mais oui pascalformac, c'est exactement ça, ce sont toujours les mêmes. :love: 
Mais en professionnel, on ne peut pas négliger ça


----------



## blaco (8 Juillet 2007)

Pour les bidouille, j'ai tout essayé... :hein:  A force je ne sais plus ce que j'ai fait, car aucune solution n'a fonctionné avec ces 5% de courriels "pourris".  :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2007)

blaco a dit:


> Mais oui pascalformac, c'est exactement ça, ce sont toujours les mêmes. :love:
> Mais en professionnel, on ne peut pas négliger ça


Absolument 
On ne peut pas négliger ca.

Ni écarter l'hypothese qu'en face, parmi ces 5% y en a un paquet qui ont réglé leurs ordis comme des sagouins

 Crois moi coté imprimeurs , presse, agences etc on a des surprises sidérantes
 d'autant que c'est leur outil de travail !


----------



## tchico (8 Juillet 2007)

blaco a dit:


> Mais oui pascalformac, c'est exactement ça, ce sont toujours les mêmes. :love:
> Mais en professionnel, on ne peut pas négliger ça



Personnelement, je ne mettrais pas ma vie professionnelle en danger pour un logiciel
Alors, ne pas hésiter
Changer de messagerie est la solution
Pas prendre de risque
Je comprends, car perso, mon mac est d'utilisation privée.
Donc pas grave si problème

Sans être spécialiste
Utilise UNICODE UTF-8 pour ton corps
et PDF le reste comme tu fais


----------

